# [SOLVED] Duplicate songs on an iPod



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello,
I don't know if this is the right place to post this, but does anyone know how to delete duplicate songs on an IPOD - not in the library, but on the IPOD itself? I am trying to google this and all I can find is how to delete duplicate songs in my LIBRARY, in itunes. I am running iTunes 11.4.0.18. I suppose I could sort by name, but on a 70 gig classic iPod it would take forever...
I tried to highlight all my songs on my ipod and I clicked view-but the show duplicate songs entry is greyed out

TSF RULES!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Duplicate songs on an iPod*

The iPod copies its songs from iTunes, so there isn't an actual way of accessing the iPod's file structure.


----------



## Migs123 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------

